# Cub Cadet LT1050 - won’t move



## Sunsetkitten2783

My LT1050 with hydrostatic trans mower suddenly stopped moving this week. Hitting the pedal does nothing in forward or reverse. I replaced the drive belt (shredded) and the tensioner spring that snapped and that probably caused the issue. Everything seems fine but it still won’t move. I did find a red wire behind the right tire that doesn’t appear to be attached to anything. It has a green wire that appears to be attached to a bolt that moves when I press the pedal. I can’t seem to find anything that the red wire should attach to so I’m fresh out of ideas! Does anyone have an idea of what the red wire should be attached to


----------



## RC Wells

The transmission in your tractor has an external bypass, usually this has been activated when what you describe occurs. The bypass feature in the 310-0510 has a mechanical lever which lifts the check valve balls off their seat. This allows oil flow so the tractor can be manually pushed. If you can push the tractor by hand, that will be the issue.


----------



## Sunsetkitten2783

I’ve checked the bypass rod (pulled out and pushed back in) and that doesn’t seem to be the issue. When it’s pushed in (not activating bypass), I can’t push the mower.


----------



## sixbales

Does the drive pulley turn? See it the pulley shaft is turning. Maybe a sheared key?


----------



## RC Wells

If none of the above are the problem, read the attached service manual. Many owners do not realize these Hydro Gear transaxles require routine service.


----------



## Sunsetkitten2783

This is a photo of the red wire that I mentioned. Still can’t figure out where it is supposed to be attached too.


----------



## garymote

It's been a couple years but my old cub cadet i1050 just stopped moving for no apparent reason too. Any resolution on sunsetkitten2783? PS: While the engine was running I brushed off deck near belt and pullies with a brush but pretty sure didn't cause damage. Loose red wire mentioned above sounds interesting.


----------



## Sleepyshirley

After sitting over the winter, our cub cadet no longer drives in either direction. The bypass rod has no effect, it rolls freely whether it's out or in. Where should I look? ... And why on earth doesn't the manual discuss this at all?!


----------



## Sleepyshirley

If either of the rear seals are leaking, you're probably out of hydrostatic fluid. I followed these two videos, and it's running again!


----------

